# The third shot



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Morning guys old gunner, new here.What value do you place on the third shot from a repeater as opposed to a twin barrel for water foul.I do all my upland gunning with doubles but want that third shot for duckies.I picked up a nice 2 3/4 wingmaster with a light weight I cyl barrel from the 60's going to find a beater barrel for steel 26/28"plain fixed mod choke.I hesitate to spend for a new screw choke barrel for a short chamber 870 .Mostly puddle ducks with 7/8 or 1 oz. steel,am I at a big dissadvantage with the 2 3/4 shells??Frank C.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

2 3/4 will be fine, especially if your hunting over decoys.

I wouldn't put too much emphasis on the benefits of the third shot. Started with a pump here, went to an auto, now shoot an over/under for almost everything, and while every once in a while a third shot might be nice, it's not to often.

I have never felt undergunned in the field without that third round.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I use a double about 90% of the time. I don't want a third shot. I like my time in the field and want it to last as long as possible.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I have my preferences for ducks of course...semi auto being number one.
The only thing I wud suggest is spending the extra for a barrel with interchangeable coke tubes. Depending...it might be cheaper to have a used barrel converted.
With choke options, it will be a lot easier to find a load that gives effective patterns for your range limit on ducks.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I figure the third shot is usually wasted so quite often I only put two rounds in my pumps.

I don't like SxS or OU for waterfowling, but particularly OU. break actions area PITA for waterfowling unless you are situated so as to be standing up with plenty of room for the barrels so the muzzles don't get dunked when you open the action...


----------



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats encouraging most get by with two shots,I have a steel safe 3" ruger red label probibly should just use that.What I used the third shot for mostly was to tickle the tail of a duck that didn't seem to be hit well on the way down.My favorite old duck gun was a winchester 97 with 30" full,the one with the exposed hammer.Have never used a shotgun that pointed as natural or locked up so secure ,shot mag loads for years but can't bring myself to put steel through her.Years ago I bought a ithica mag 10 when ithica was in trouble, cheap ,26" barrel was ment for law enforcement .Had Jess Briley put steel safe choke tubes in it,but its a little much for puddle ducks.Thanks Frank C.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

The third shot is a hail mary. I'm a fan of doubles in the field. Of course I seem to shoot those the best.


----------



## NDhunter14 (Oct 17, 2007)

I like having 3 shots, 2 3/4, then a 3 inch then drop in that 3 1/2 black cloud, never really use it, unless necessary. The problem with waterfowling is the use on steel, the only non tox shot i can offord to shoot. So when that mallard is dusted by shot at 10 yards, feathers everywhere and keeps flying, time for the 3 1/2, the ultimate bail out. Also really nice to have that third shot in snow hunting where the goal is to drop as many of those extremly shy birds as possible. So, is the is the third shot really important, not really, if you can guarantee your second shot. But if u cant, that hunting I guess.


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

I had a group of boys pheasant hunting this weekend and saw a 14 yr. shoot triple pheasants with an auto. Also shot trips on Mallards this weekend... can't do that with two barrels.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I've taken a few trips on ducks myself with an auto...something I don't recall ever having done with a pump unless there was collateral damage. :wink:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It's hunting, not a contest.

I can go out with my over/under and outshoot 99% of the people I hunt with, heck some of them have benelli SBE's or something else with mag extensions holding way too many shells to even be practical. But I end up going out of my way not to shoot more birds, so they get the enjoyment of bagging their own game. They end up thinking about the next shot, or how much lead they can put in the air to increase their chances rather than concentrating on the first shot, or they have so many shells in the gun it throws the balance out of whack.

Heck, they have to carry about 3 times as many shells to shoot the same or less birds on any given day.

It isn't about how many shells your gun holds, it's about being a good wing shooter.If you have something you are comfortable with, thats what it is all about, not what everyone else thinks or the newest fad.

Many people are stuck on how many birds they possibly can shoot at once, or how many shells, or how fast it will spit out shells, or whatever, just go with what you enjoy, whatever it is, it's all opinions, just like cars, sports, or whatever.


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

I like to give birds a fighting chance, so my first two shells are just warning shots. 

That's why I like to have three shells...


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Good idea...I think I'll get a mag extension so the 1st three can be warm ups. Or better yet, use the 1st three to blast a roost and the last three for pass shooting. :lol: 
The problem with opinions is that everyone has one. :soapbox:


----------



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Problem solved,I was looking for a barrel for my 23/4 wingmaster for steel,bought a used 870 mag for less than a new screw choke barrel.Not going the 31/2 route I am all setup for 3" anyway,if I can't get them with the 3" steel I'll snap them a salute and wave by by.Frank C.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> Many people are stuck on how many birds they possibly can shoot at once, or how many shells, or how fast it will spit out shells, or whatever, just go with what you enjoy, whatever it is, it's all opinions, just like cars, sports, or whatever.


Agreed....and I like to shoot tripples. :lol:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

drj,~I could'nt agree more :wink: Besides,guys shooting steel often need a follow-up shot to bring down the bird waterfowling,Frank,you'll be much happier with your 3" thunder stick hunting puddle ducks a,d if a goose comes by,you'll appreciate the extra horse power.

And as far as mag extentions goes,would'nt be w/o one under a spring vortex hunting snows.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

spentwings said:


> I've taken a few trips on ducks myself with an auto...something I don't recall ever having done with a pump unless there was collateral damage. :wink:


took a trip on specks with the 870 at the end of sept.


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

I field hunted for years with my Ithaca Featherlite with 2 3/4 and had no problems with ducks and geese. Just have to be patient and pick your shots. But for hunting over water it was more of a challenge. I hunt strictly water now and use a SBE II. I use a double for pheasants and enjoy it very much. Two reasons I prefer the third shot in a semi - buffleheads screaming across the dekes at 40 mph LOL and to have that extra shot for cripples. Just my opinion!


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Yoy guys that don't think a 3rd shot is neccessary,take a look at the "snowgoose" thread the guys put together a great sneak preview of field hunting,then tell us the 3rd shot isn't needed :homer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is my take.......I use a semi auto....my dad uses his ruger red label.

We are both good shots (not bragging by any means). But I never out shoot him with three shells. Don't tell him I said this it will go straight to his head.

But Like others have stated....the third shot for me is typically wasted or taken in desperation. Here is a typical duck situation (decoying)... First one is dead on.....birds start to flair.....you choose target two about 10-15 yards further away and you pull trigger. Then if you don't drop it your third shot is about 10 yards further once you get back on it. So if you call the shot at 20 yards.....your third one taken is now at 40-45 yards away. So take that little example for what it is worth.

Now if you nailed the second one....on the third shot by the time you get on bird number three it is at about 45+ yards.

So like I have mentioned it rarely makes a huge difference IMO. But there are situations where it does.

So my advise would be to stick what with you shoot the best with. Or unless you really want to buy a new toy....then by all means go out and get one. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

dgyer....



> Two reasons I prefer the third shot in a semi - buffleheads screaming across the dekes at 40 mph LOL


I have a funny story about buffes..... A buddy and I were on a loafing pothole set up for a shoot on some geese that were using it in between getting feed bags on (trust me scouted three days and not the roost). A group of buffies kept buzzing us. Just kept working closer and closer on the "fly by". This is my friends first time hunting seeing/hunting buffies. He says to me, "the next pass they are mine!" I chuckled a little and said go for it. Well here they come "fly by mode" His first shot was about 15 yards behind them...... second shot was about 10 yards behind them... I was waiting for a third shot....He goes....I am done. I don't need to waste shells. I will save it for the slow moving decoying geese.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I currently shoot a semi-auto. Unless the birds start out really close I usually only use two shots. However, if the birds are committing and comming in real close, then all three can be productive, expecially on slower birds like the big Canadas.

Sidebar - I used to always miss my first shot and hit my second...drove me crazy...but now I take my time and make the first one count and usually still have time for a good second shot. I've seen a lot of people struggle with that.


----------

